# Cruze SS Concept Teased!



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I'd like to post this in the Cruze news section but I see only admins can post there. Maybe they can move it over for me 

Anyway, I just saw this on my google feed this mornign. Check out the link here:
Cruze SS Concept Teased Ahead Of São Paulo | GM Authority

I'm generally not into manufacturer spec tuner cars but the trickle down effect could be great for us here that would like to squeeze more out of our cars and make them perform better. Like the article says, if there is interest but GM decides that a full production car isn't economical, they could start selling more performance parts for our cars as a trade-off. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this.

What do you all think about a Cruze SS car from GM?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> What do you all think about a Cruze SS car from GM?


Something that should have happened years ago.

It's promising to see them even bothering with a conceptual Cruze SS. 

But it'll be too cool, so they won't make it, because people would like that.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

A 300hp LE2???

I was thinking it would be a 300HP 2.0.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Taxman said:


> A 300hp LE2???
> 
> I was thinking it would be a 300HP 2.0.


From what I've read honestly I think it could handle it. Aluminum block and heads, dual overhead cams, direct injected, forged crank. I'd think it can handle a good bit of power before failing. What I don't know much about and would really question is what they would have to do to the drivetrain to handle that. Plus they would absolutely have to beef up some suspension components if they don't want the front end ripping out of the car haha.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe they will bring a manual transmission back. LOL


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Iamantman said:


> I'd like to post this in the Cruze news section but I see only admins can post there. Maybe they can move it over for me


Thread moved as requested.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Tomko said:


> Thread moved as requested.


Hey thanks!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

https://youtu.be/PIfKnXmZ9Tk
Video dropped! Sorry I don't speak Portuguese but it's a nice video walk through. Looks like it got a big turbo upgrade and an intake and I'm sure a healthy tune. As far as factory tuner cars I gotta say it's pretty clean. There are definitely some boy racer parts (c'mon sparco harnesses? Ha) but not bad.


----------



## Neverender (Jan 1, 2018)

I would *love* to see a performance Cruze SS stateside to essentially replace the void Ford left with the Focus ST and RS. At the same token it might not be wise, due to the fact Ford left the entire car market.

Besides, it seems like GM has no plans to even entertain this idea in the US.
From same source:
Chevrolet Cruze SS Concept Debuts In Brazil, Never Coming To North America| GM Authority

Granted, the "article" doesn't go into detail about why it won't, other than themselves linking an article they posted back in 2016 on why the SS will never see the North American market.

In my opinion, there's just no market for it. The hatchback is expensive as it is. Not to mention diesel models are too (let alone rare to find). I don't even expect the hatchback to make it out of this generation's design.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Maybe. Honestly I could see it selling but they have to sell people on the Cruze first which is a big maybe. Part of the reason the Focus performance line worked was because the regular car sold well and had a strong heritage in racing.

I'm just hoping we see some more parts available as a result of this experiment.


----------

